# Looking for 27" IPS monitor for photo editing



## nlred (Jul 17, 2015)

Please advise on a good IPS led monitor of 27" for photo editing. Budget is within 30k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2015)

nlred said:


> Please advise on a good IPS led monitor of 27" for photo editing. Budget is within 30k.



AOC i2769VM 27" LED IPS -22k

Link:Amazon.in: Buy AOC I2769VM 27-inch LED Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | AOC Reviews & Ratings


----------

